# Ford 9N/2N/8N



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Some of the most popular tractors around are the Ford 9N/2N/8N's..

This Site use to have a dedicated Forum for these tractors..All the search engines (Google,Bing,Dogpile) direct inquiries to Sites with this Forum..

Can we have the Ford 9N/2N/8N Forum returned ??


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Ken N Tx said:


> Some of the most popular tractors around are the Ford 9N/2N/8N's..
> 
> This Site use to have a dedicated Forum for these tractors..All the search engines (Google,Bing,Dogpile) direct inquiries to Sites with this Forum..
> 
> Can we have the Ford 9N/2N/8N Forum returned ??


Ford 9N/2N/8N forum is exactly what got me to this forum many years ago. Tought me how to build N's from ground up. one year I bought, built 12 N's and sold them as fast as they were done. I admit I burned myself out on the building part, but Im ok now. Im looking for one now( a good old broke down deal)


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Kau has brought back the Ford 9N/2N/8N section..


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

wjjones said:


> Kau has brought back the Ford 9N/2N/8N section..


Awesome, great news. I always enjoy everyone's post on the N forum. Thanks KAU and mods


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

DrBailey said:


> Awesome, great news. I always enjoy everyone's post on the N forum. Thanks KAU and mods


:ditto::ditto::ditto:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Wish i could find a N to rebuild before Spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

